# Logfile-Analyser für Java



## jendrys (27. Okt 2004)

Hallo,

bin neu hier und hoffe, dass mir hier geholfen wird.


Ich habe folgends Problem:

Ich möchte eine eigene Java Applikation entwickeln, die Webstatistiken einer Homepage anzeigt. Wie wiele Page Impressions hatte ich in Zeitraum "sowieso"? Welche Sites hat sich der User "XY" angesehen, wo hat er den Bestllvorgang abgebrochen,... das übliche halt. 

Hierfür suche ich Komponenten, oder ein openSource Tool für Java.

AWStats z.B. wäre so ein Programm, bloß ist das leider in Perl.

Es soll kein Dienst eines Anbieters genutzt werden, sondern eine eigene Applikation erstellt werden.

Hat da jemand eine Idee für mich?

Vielen Dank,

Jendrys






------

Statistic Tool
log file analyzer


----------



## dotlens (27. Okt 2004)

da niemand zu antworten scheint tu ichs eben 

hast du denn die Werte die du als statistik ausgeben möchtest schon oder ist dein Problem diese zu bekommen??


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (27. Okt 2004)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß er Logfiles parsen will.

Solle dank regulärer Ausdrücke in Java eigetlich recht einfach sein. Ohne aber über die Struktur der Logfiles bescheid zu wissem fällt es irgendwie schwer, etwas sinnvolles zum Thema zu sagen.

Ich nehme mal an, daß existierende Tools auf bestimmte Server bzw, serverseitige Tools spezialisiert sind. Insofern wäre es schonmal ein Anfang, wenn man wüßte um welchen Server/ um welches Tool es geht, das die Logfiles erzeugt.


----------



## jendrys (27. Okt 2004)

Hi Leute,

was Oxdeadbeef schreibt ist genau richtig.

Ich will die log-Dateien parsen.

Aber alle swas man so im Netz findet sind Portale, in denen man sich einloggen kann und dann meist vorgefertigte Statistiken abrufen kann. Wir wollen wie gesagt eine eigene Applikation schreiben. Und suchen dafür Java Komponenten. Dürfen auch ruhig etwas kosten. 

Ach ja... es handelt sich wohl um Apache log-Dateien.

Danke Jendrys


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (27. Okt 2004)

Sowas in der Art?
http://sourceforge.net/projects/redwood/
oder hier:
http://www.nondot.org/MagicStats/

Kannst ja auch mal  googeln "java web log mining apache" oder so...


----------



## jendrys (28. Okt 2004)

MagicStats ist so wie ich es jetzt gelesen habe in C++ geschrieben.

Aber die Seite von SourceForge ist ja echt klasse. Genau so etwas habe ich gesucht. Meine Suche bei "www.google.de", war leider bisher recht erfolglos, deswegen habe ich ja hier gepostet. Ich gehöre nicht zu denen, die als allererstes mal im Forum posten ohne gesucht zu haben. Ich binn noch relativ Neu in der Java-Ecke. Habe vorher 3 Jahre Delphi gemacht. Also vielleicht komme ich ja jetzt häufiger mal hier vorbei. (wahrscheinlich sogar)

Also noch mal vielen Dank und bis die Tage,

Jendrys


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (28. Okt 2004)

Oops, mit MagigStats hast Du wohl recht


----------

